# Tivo experience should have been named Tivo NIGHTMARE!



## Jim Frank (Jul 23, 2019)

UNFORTUNATELY, I upgraded to Tivo Experience. My wife....major user...is ready to kill me. Other than the boxes on the left side of the screen, The listings are a garbled mess. To top its off, the white letters on grey are not too cool and the font should be bold, not skinny. My wife has to get up out of her chair and walk toward the TV in order to read the text...and she has her glasses on! Not to good for seniors! In the description I read before upgrading, it said it was faster. IT IS SLOWER! When you go to delete a program, she waited and thought it wasn't working, so she clicked again...only to erase a show she wanted as well as the intended one. Also, when y ou are in live TV, the grey box at the bottom of the screen with the station information, is again not easy to read. I would go back to my old software, but she has way too much on the drive (1 Gig) and she's 72% full, so she'd loose it. I should have learned from my computer ex[erience not to rush to upgrade.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jim Frank said:


> UNFORTUNATELY, I upgraded to Tivo Experience. My wife....major user...is ready to kill me. Other than the boxes on the left side of the screen, The listings are a garbled mess. To top its off, the white letters on grey are not too cool and the font should be bold, not skinny. My wife has to get up out of her chair and walk toward the TV in order to read the text...and she has her glasses on! Not to good for seniors! In the description I read before upgrading, it said it was faster. IT IS SLOWER! When you go to delete a program, she waited and thought it wasn't working, so she clicked again...only to erase a show she wanted as well as the intended one. Also, when y ou are in live TV, the grey box at the bottom of the screen with the station information, is again not easy to read. I would go back to my old software, but she has way too much on the drive (1 Gig) and she's 72% full, so she'd loose it. I should have learned from my computer ex[erience not to rush to upgrade.


Don't suffer--transfer the content to your PC, sidegrade the TiVo box back to TE3, and transfer the content back to the TiVo box. It takes time, but the software transferring the shows from and back does the heavy-lifting.

Recommended for transferring: pyTivo Desktop--it works well and is well-behaved. I transfer whole batches of shows at a time, coming back to the PC periodically to queue up a new batch.

pyTivo Desktop
Easier to use pyTivo (pyTivo Desktop discussion thread)


----------



## Matty-Matt (Dec 3, 2019)

It seems like the consensus from most or the threads is that users prefer TE3 over TE4, and I agree. I prefer the Live Guide provided by TE3, due to it was easier to read and I had become familiar with the navigation. I also prefer the graphic styling of TE3 over TE4. The TE4 graphics appear to be cluttered with unnecessary images, which don't necessary improve the function or assist with intuitive navigation. I will concede that I have updated to TE4 less than a month ago, so maybe it just takes some getting used to. I really hope the next generation of software is an improvement.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Matty-Matt said:


> It seems like the consensus from most or the threads is that users prefer TE3 over TE4, and I agree.


I have both. There are user preferences available with TE4 that can help the experience, like disabling the background images in some screens. I don't use suggestions and always used the grid guide, so those features are not on my list of problems. Explore TE4. It's not bad.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Matty-Matt said:


> It seems like the consensus from most or the threads is that users prefer TE3 over TE4, and I agree. I prefer the Live Guide provided by TE3, due to it was easier to read and I had become familiar with the navigation. I also prefer the graphic styling of TE3 over TE4. The TE4 graphics appear to be cluttered with unnecessary images, which don't necessary improve the function or assist with intuitive navigation. I will concede that I have updated to TE4 less than a month ago, so maybe it just takes some getting used to. I really hope the next generation of software is an improvement.


Threads do not prove consensus. In every forum everywhere, complaints are posted more than non-complaints. I never liked the old interface. Much prefer TE4.


----------



## Matty-Matt (Dec 3, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> I have both. There are user preferences available with TE4 that can help the experience, like disabling the background images in some screens. I don't use suggestions and always used the grid guide, so those features are not on my list of problems. Explore TE4. It's not bad.


Thanks for the suggestion regarding disabling the background images. I'm definitely going to give that I try.


----------

